# To everyone who uses legendaries - you suck.



## Sully (May 3, 2010)

http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/bznyb/if_you_use_legendaries_on_the_elite_4_you_suck/
Posted by yours truly.


----------



## Rawburt (May 3, 2010)

Pretty cool dude, good job on the all Dunsparce run.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 3, 2010)

That's not hard to do. They were probably all Lv. 100, anyway.


----------



## NikoKing (May 3, 2010)

Shiny Dunsparce is Shiny.


----------



## AndyB (May 3, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> That's not hard to do. They were probably all Lv. 100, anyway.


Go look at the levels, they aren't 100s


----------



## cornymikey (May 3, 2010)

kool beens. But they were probably all level 100


----------



## Sully (May 3, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> That's not hard to do. They were probably all Lv. 100, anyway.


Look at the post in the reddit submission.
I pretty much own.


----------



## Gnome (May 3, 2010)

Does nobody in this thread look at pictures?


----------



## Tyeforce (May 3, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, didn't see that. Still, not that hard if you train them right. The trainers in the game don't have EV trained Pok


----------



## Sully (May 3, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 3, 2010)

Sully said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sully (May 3, 2010)

Let us all just bask in the fact that I am the god of Dunsparces.


----------



## Jas0n (May 3, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Sully said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rawburt (May 3, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Sully said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## John102 (May 3, 2010)

Dunsparce in a doubles battle+Rock Slide=Flinch Rape


----------



## Sully (May 3, 2010)

I bought about 35 Hyper Potions, 10 Max Potions, 6 Full Restores, and 25-ish Revives, and 1 Max Revive with a handful of a total of 7 Ether/Elixirs FYI. I had no Hyper Potions, no Ethers/Elixirs, 6 Full Restores, 6 Max Potions, and 1 Revive and no Max Revives at the time when I fought Lance. Had many Full Heals all around.

Bare facts for my item usage. I also used a X Special to take down the Dragonites and a X Defend that was unnecessary on Bruno.


----------



## John102 (May 3, 2010)

actually eff this, dunsparce is too good.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 3, 2010)

Sully said:
			
		

> Let us all just bask in the fact that I am the god of Dunsparces.


Wrong, Dunsparces are the God of You.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 3, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I certainly could, but I'd never waste my time training six of the same Pok


----------



## Nic (May 3, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 3, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 3, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rawburt (May 3, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 3, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rawburt (May 3, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -Aaron (May 3, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because Tye's team is like, 4/6 Legendaries, so he probably didn't break a sweat. Last time I recalled, his sig was filled with his HeartGold Team, which was Entei, Raikou, Suicune, Ho-oh, Red Gyarados and a Typhlosion.


----------



## Jas0n (May 3, 2010)

ohai argument, how're you?


----------



## Tyeforce (May 3, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many times do I have to tell you?! I use _all_ kinds of Pok


----------



## Rockman! (May 4, 2010)

Whoops, I forgot to care.

It's a game. You can play it any which way you want to.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 4, 2010)

Of course they suck. I stopped using them in Platinum. Now they just look pretty in my many boxes full of em.


----------



## Sully (May 5, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Whoops, I forgot to care.
> 
> It's a game. You can play it any which way you want to.


I just play it better than you.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 5, 2010)

Sully said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By limiting your experience? >_>


----------



## [Nook] (May 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Sully said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. Why not take the advantage when you can? It's not hacking or cheating, so why care?


----------



## hockeydudejr (May 5, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 5 2010, 09:41:41 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doing this is just giving you an advantage. Their not cheating  >_<


----------



## [Nook] (May 5, 2010)

hockeydudejr said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the advantage is good. If someone was about to trade you your moldy egg for a big box of Oreos, would you trade?


----------



## AndyB (May 5, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 5 2010, 09:41:41 AM]Exactly. Why not take the advantage when you can? It's not hacking or cheating, *so why care?*


If that's the case, don't make such a big deal over this then.


----------



## hockeydudejr (May 5, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 5 2010, 09:53:34 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would trade for the oreos. Because there yummy  :veryhappy:


----------



## [Nook] (May 5, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. Everyone should just stop *censored.4.1* and just have fun with their game.


----------



## hockeydudejr (May 5, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 5 2010, 09:56:29 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree Nintendo made these games to be enjoyed. Not hated


----------



## JasonBurrows (May 5, 2010)

I think if someone can afford to buy an optional Action Replay and knows how to use Pok


----------



## AndyB (May 5, 2010)

SoulSilver said:
			
		

> I think if someone can afford to buy an optional Action Replay and knows how to use Pok


----------



## -Aaron (May 5, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> SoulSilver said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I think if someone can afford to buy an optional Action Replay and knows how to use Pok


----------



## Jas0n (May 5, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JasonBurrows (May 5, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AndyB (May 5, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -Aaron (May 5, 2010)

SoulSilver said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>replied to a person in your ignore list
Looks like Jas0n's not ignored anymore.


----------



## AndyB (May 5, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> SoulSilver said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey TT, you're on my ignore list.... what's up? =D


----------



## Yokie (May 5, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sully (May 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Sully said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where am I limiting my experience? I faced Team Rocket, I captured the red Gyarados, I got all 8 badges, just with Dunsparce. FYI, I used other Pokemon when necessary. Example: Using my Croconaw (sp?) against Chuck. I just said I used purely Dunsparces against the E4.

And yes, I especially play it better than you. You probably just relied on your legendary dogs, Mr. Take-advantage-of-everything-regardless! Pokemon games can be easy if you know what you do (like you said), but limiting the diversity in my team increased the difficulty. I see this as a better play experience. Then again, you wouldn't you... just read my title and you will see.


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 5, 2010)

I bet they wer hacked


----------



## -Aaron (May 5, 2010)

Jrrj15 said:
			
		

> I bet they wer hacked


Nope, not one bit.


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 5, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Jrrj15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You cant prove that


----------



## Mr. L (May 5, 2010)

Jrrj15 said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neither can you.


----------



## -Aaron (May 5, 2010)

Jrrj15 said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That may be true, but wouldn't it be defeating the purpose?
I mean, he hates using legendaries because of their stats, but if he's going to hack Pokemon to have higher stats than legendaries, wouldn't that count as using legendaries?


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 5, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Jrrj15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So that doesent mean just cause I cant prove it their not hacked


----------



## So i hurd you like LAZERS (May 5, 2010)

Nice story dude


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 5, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Jrrj15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe hes lying??? Unless he shows the pokemon and where it was found and everything we cant be sure


----------



## -Aaron (May 5, 2010)

Jrrj15 said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do I sense jealousy?


----------



## muffun (May 5, 2010)

Does it even matter if they're hacked? As long as he's not using hacked Pokemon in competitive play, it's not really affecting us. It's the main storyline, come on.


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 5, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Jrrj15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no im not jealous I can hack a pokemon through my cousin If I want -_-


----------



## Sully (May 5, 2010)

Ok Jrrj, you are an idiot and pretty much confirmed you are illiterate. Having its location on capture doesn't mean a damn thing, and if you actually scrolled down the reddit page where he actually posted the links to pictures of every Dunsparce on the team, moves and levels in all, the maybe you wouldn't look like such an moron as you do right now.

I would link you to the individual post right now, but reddit has high traffic right now so you'll just go on and find it yourself if you want to continue your flawed argument.


----------



## -Aaron (May 5, 2010)

Jrrj15 said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then you should know that you can change the location and everything about the Pokemon, so even if he shows you the stats, you would still have your doubts. So yeah, you're jealous.


----------



## Mr. L (May 5, 2010)

Jrrj15 said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So that doesn't mean just because Travis can't prove it they're hacked.


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 5, 2010)

Sully said:
			
		

> Ok Jrrj, you are an idiot and pretty much confirmed you are illiterate. Having its location on capture doesn't mean a damn thing, and if you actually scrolled down the reddit page where he actually posted the ]mhmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Mr. L (May 5, 2010)

Jrrj15 said:
			
		

> Sully said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 5, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Jrrj15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AndyB (May 5, 2010)

I find it amusing and somewhat pathetic at how nobody can just take it for what it's worth, without jumping to such high suspicions of them being hacked or over leveled.
If those accusing such things were to check the posts and the pictures, you'll see the levels and all you need for you to shut your mouth.
With that said, I say well done Sully, good job.


----------



## Conor (May 5, 2010)

Stop arguing or this will have to be locked.


----------



## -Aaron (May 5, 2010)

Jrrj15 said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sully (May 5, 2010)

Jrrj15 said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 5, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Jrrj15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhmmm did you not see the bold part of the rule?

Anyway you may think im stupid but im not I just am illiterate


EDIT: Im just gonna quit tbt now people here are very rude and I dont respect people calling me and idiot and the admins dont enforce the rules if you can see rule 4 bye


----------



## AndyB (May 5, 2010)

Jrrj15 said:
			
		

> Uhmmm did you not see the bold part of the rule?
> 
> Anyway you may think im stupid but im not I just am illiterate


You are also pety, jealous and obnoxious. Dumbing down someone's achievement with your own jelousy and ignorance.


----------



## Sully (May 5, 2010)

Jrrj15 said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's good to know that you'll admit that.


----------



## muffun (May 5, 2010)

Jrrj15 said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOLLL.


----------



## -Aaron (May 5, 2010)

Jrrj15 said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you read the statement before the bolded part? You can't discuss topics that _*<big>lead</big>*_ to insulting other members.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 5, 2010)

> And yes, I especially play it better than you. You probably just relied on your legendary dogs, Mr. Take-advantage-of-everything-regardless!


Someone has no idea what they're talking about....

Before the new movie legendary dogs, Dunsparce > Entei.


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 5, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Jrrj15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did this lead to? -_-


----------



## -Aaron (May 5, 2010)

Jrrj15 said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As far as I know, you started it. You insulted Sully's ability to play a game and assumed he was a cheater. So back to my original question. How is a Pokemon thread not permitted for discussion?


----------



## Tyeforce (May 5, 2010)

Sully said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where the hell did I say that you should use legendaries in the story? I didn't. And, for your information, I used my Entei and Raikou as HM slaves. I said that it "limits your experience" because you're refusing to use certain Pok


----------



## Sully (May 5, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> > And yes, I especially play it better than you. You probably just relied on your legendary dogs, Mr. Take-advantage-of-everything-regardless!
> 
> 
> Someone has no idea what they're talking about....
> ...


Hmmm, what? So the *censored.2.0*ty anime now calls for what makes a Pokemon good?

Although I can see why you so desperately call to defend Tyeforce's stance, since I see you use Latias.


----------



## David (May 5, 2010)

my battletoads with special electric power can beat your legendarys.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 5, 2010)

Sully said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got a good laugh out of that. You obviously have no idea what I'm talking about.


----------



## Sully (May 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Sully said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sully (May 5, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Sully said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah.



> Before the new movie legendary dogs, Dunsparce > Entei.



What the *censored.3.0*?


----------



## Tyeforce (May 5, 2010)

Sully said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's talking about the shiny Entei, Raikou, and Suicune that are being given out for the new Pok


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 5, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Jrrj15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did not accuse him of being a cheater I assumed all I said was that you cant prove that they wer not hacked


----------



## Tyeforce (May 5, 2010)

Sully said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Silverstorms (May 5, 2010)

For the record, Dunsparce, Entei, Regice and Articuno are all in the same tier in competitive battling.


----------



## -Aaron (May 5, 2010)

Jrrj15 said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			
				Jrrj15 said:
			
		

> I bet they were hacked.


----------



## Mr. L (May 5, 2010)

Jrrj15 said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sully (May 5, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> For the record, Dunsparce, Entei, Regice and Articuno are all in the same tier in competitive battling.


Dunsparce is not pseudo-legendary, and not uber.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 5, 2010)

Sully said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neither is anything else in that post  <_<


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 5, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Jrrj15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So? and whoever said im jealous of him im not -_- why do I care I was simply stating my opinion of the subject I dont need people getting mad at me cause I have my opinion... I have my opinion you have yours.


----------



## Sully (May 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Sully said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sully (May 5, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Sully said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...So you are wrong.


----------



## muffun (May 5, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> my battletoads with special electric power can beat your legendarys.


This actually made me laugh.


Previous quote wants to say hi



			
				Muffun said:
			
		

> Does it even matter if they're hacked? As long as he's not using hacked Pokemon in competitive play, it's not really affecting us. It's the main storyline, come on.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 5, 2010)

Sully said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Pseudo-legendary
I see none of the pokemon I mentioned on there.

http://www.smogon.com/dp/tiers/uber
Or on there....


----------



## Sully (May 5, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Sully said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I now know why you brought up this information in the first place because nobody cares if you use trio Pokemon.

Yeah, I say that if you use legendaries you suck, because I am more obviously talking about the ones people actually care about like Mewtwo.

Dunsparce is in tier with Entei because the two are in tier with basically every single other Pokemon... (unless you show me an unnecessarily detailed graph or something)


----------



## Thunder (May 5, 2010)

POKEMON IS GAY.


----------



## Sully (May 5, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> POKEMON IS GAY.


no u :3


----------



## Thunder (May 5, 2010)

Sully said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*censored.9.10* u hackr


----------



## Tyeforce (May 5, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> POKEMON IS GAY.


I like to think so. ;3


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 5, 2010)

Sully said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this


----------



## Tyeforce (May 5, 2010)

Sully said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then why were you getting at me for using my legendary beasts?


----------



## Thunder (May 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u just wana hav sex wit it


----------



## Tyeforce (May 5, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, yeah. ;3


----------



## Thunder (May 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWIEEEEEEEE


----------



## Sully (May 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Sully said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because I thought I saw somewhere that there were other non-trio ones.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 5, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"EWIE" to you, maybe, but not me. ;3


----------



## David (May 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bum secks?


----------



## muffun (May 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Because this is so arousing.


----------



## Sully (May 5, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fixed


----------



## Thunder (May 5, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like those wheels you used to spin as a kid. "THE COW GOES MOO"


----------



## Tyeforce (May 5, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yesh. ;3


----------



## Tyeforce (May 5, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It didn't say _all_ Pok


----------



## David (May 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :X


----------



## Tyeforce (May 5, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's nothing gross about anal sex. >_>


----------



## Gnome (May 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


except for the bleeding.


----------



## muffun (May 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's not start a conversation about that...


----------



## AndyB (May 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay now... let's not start David off again.
Back to the thread you rascals.


----------



## m12 (May 5, 2010)

Legendary pok


----------



## Tyeforce (May 5, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're doing it wrong if there's bleeding. >_>

ANYWAY... Yeah, back on topic, lol.


----------



## Horus (May 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Back to topic*

Use whatever Pokemon you want, unless you're opponent asks you to use certain ones.

That's all there is to it.


----------

